# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  جولة الكاميرا بتاعتي

## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حديقة الحيوانات بالجيزة كانت في نظري اجمل مكان في القاهرة الكبرى بما فيها من أشياء أخرى غير الحيوانات كعوامل جذب 
مثل بعض الأرضيات الملونة من أيام الخديو اسماعيل رحمه الله ما افتتح الحديقة 
وكمان فيه الجبلاية والأشجار النادرة 
بس حديقة الحيوانات بالجيزة أفضل موعد للذهاب إليها والتمتع بها هو الساعة الثامنة صباحا ومحاولة المغادرة في خلال ساعة على الأكثر قبل أن تزدحم ولا داعي لذكر مابعد ازدحامها

ولأن حديقة الحيوانات من الأماكن المفضلة عندي فالذهاب إلى الحديقة هنا في سانت لويس يعتبر متعة كبيرة بالنسبة لي
وطبعا غالبا الكاميرا بتاعتي لا تفارقني 
قلت تشاركوني رحلاتي للحديقة هنا 

اضغط على الصورة للتكبير

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الاستاذه والفنانه الكبيرة  / osha  
مش عارف اقول لك ايه 
دائما تمتعينا بكلماتك وتصويرك وتجلياتك 
موضوع جميل وشيق 
فى انتظار باقى لقطات كاميرتى الرقيقه الشقية  
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
[IMG][/IMG]*

----------


## Hesham Osman

الاخت الفاضلة osha ,
حضرتك تقدمين  دائما  مواضيعا شيقة للغاية  وصورا جميلة جدا.
هذه الصور غاية في الروعة بارك الله في للسماح لنا بالتمتع بها.
و لكن انا اشعر ايضا بالحزن لمشاهدة اسدا او نمرا سجين خلف الأسوار او الخنادق,
و لكني اعلم ايضا انه في وقتا ما لن يتمكن ابناؤنا او احفادنا من رؤية هذة المخلوقات 
البديعة مباشرة الا في حدائق الحيوانات . 
الف شكر على هذا العمل الرائع.

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

حلوين أوي الصور دي يا أوشا 
وخصوصا أن مفيهاش قطط  :: 
 :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

حلوين يا اوشا الصور جدااا
تسلم ايدك وتسلم كاميرتك الجميل

----------


## osha

> *الاستاذه والفنانه الكبيرة  / osha  
> مش عارف اقول لك ايه 
> دائما تمتعينا بكلماتك وتصويرك وتجلياتك 
> موضوع جميل وشيق 
> فى انتظار باقى لقطات كاميرتى الرقيقه الشقية  
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> [IMG][/IMG]*


شكرا ليك يا اسكندراني على كلامك اللطيف
والورد طبعا :2:  
استناني بكره بالكثير عندي موضوع تحفة ان شاء الله

----------


## osha

> الاخت الفاضلة osha ,
> حضرتك تقدمين  دائما  مواضيعا شيقة للغاية  وصورا جميلة جدا.
> هذه الصور غاية في الروعة بارك الله في للسماح لنا بالتمتع بها.
> و لكن انا اشعر ايضا بالحزن لمشاهدة اسدا او نمرا سجين خلف الأسوار او الخنادق,
> و لكني اعلم ايضا انه في وقتا ما لن يتمكن ابناؤنا او احفادنا من رؤية هذة المخلوقات 
> البديعة مباشرة الا في حدائق الحيوانات . 
> الف شكر على هذا العمل الرائع.


الأخ الفاضل هشام 
شكرا لاطرائك موضوعاتي وان شاء الله الكام يوم اللي جايين حتكون فيهم مجموعة مميزة من الصور التقطها مخصوص عشان الموضوعات في المنتدى 

بالنسبة للحيوانات احب اطمنك على حاجة مهمة جدا بالنسبة للحديقة هنا الاول
الحيوانات اللي في اقفاص هي اللي بتقدر تقفز مسافات عالية زي الفهد السيبيري اللي في اول صورة والببر اللي في الصورة الثانية 
اما الاسود والنمور وحتى الشيتا فبتكون موضوعة في أماكن واسعة جدا تكاد تحاكي الحياة الطبيعية وفيها بحيرات مياه وشجر وجذوع أشجار وكل ما تتخيله
بالنسبة لانقراض بعض الانواع فهذا للأسف نتيجة للزحف العمراني الجائر على مناطق سكنى هذه الحيوانات الجميلة جدا وللأسف أيضا للعادات الغريبة مثل شرب دماء النمور في الشرق الاقصى مما اصبح يهدد بانقراضها بالفعل في موطنها الاصلي
أنا أعشق الحيوانات بكل أنواعها واشكالها وأراك تحبها وتشفق عليها مثلي
انتظرني في موضوع قريب سيعجبك للغاية او هكذا أتمنى
شكرا لك مرورك العطر

----------


## osha

> حلوين أوي الصور دي يا أوشا 
> وخصوصا أن مفيهاش قطط


إزاي مافيهاش قطط يا احمد 
الفهد والبوما من فصيلة السنوريات  :: 

يعني قطط على كبير  :2:  
شكرا على مرورك

----------


## osha

> حلوين يا اوشا الصور جدااا
> تسلم ايدك وتسلم كاميرتك الجميل


الله يسلمك يا حبيبتي 
حلوة الزووو بقى يا زواوي والا لأ  :Elvis:

----------


## أبو منار

تسلم ايدك اختي ام محمد بس للاسف مش قادر اشوف الصور لان الموقع المرفوع منة الصور محجوب او محظور عندنا  
  شكرا لكي وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مظلوووم

بجد يا ام محمد اللصور جميله جدا جدا  :good:   :good: 
ولقطه الكادر نفسها تنم عن حس فنى لا تخطاه العين  :y: 
تسلم ايدك يا ام محمد واكيد عاوزين جوله تانيه من الكاميرا بتاعتك
بس المره الجايه عاوزين جبال وحيوانات وبنى ادمين  :;): 
وبلاش قطط خااااااااالص  :: 
 وخاصه اللى بالى بالك ابو ديل طويل ومنفوش  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا ام محمد
وتسلم ايدك بجد  :f:   :f: 
ويجعلوا عااااااااااامر بيكى دايما
انووووووووبيس

----------


## Abdou Basha

رائع جدا جدا
أنا بحترم أي حد بيحب التصوير  :: 
مكنتش اعرف ان الهواية دي عندك كده
**
صور حلوة .

----------


## Amira

*الصور حلوة قوي يا أوشا 

خصوصا صور طائر الفلامنجو رائعة بجد 

فكرتني بحديقة الحيوان المصرية  نسخة منها 

تسلم الأيادي يا جميل و في أنتظار جولة أخري ليكي مع الكاميرا*

----------


## أبو منار

ظهرت عندي الصور خلاص الحمد له

----------


## osha

> تسلم ايدك اختي ام محمد بس للاسف مش قادر اشوف الصور لان الموقع المرفوع منة الصور محجوب او محظور عندنا  
>   شكرا لكي وجزاك الله خيرا


كنت لسه حاقولك اني حارفعهم على موقع تاني او حابعتهملك ميل لقيتك بتقول انها ظهرت 
منور أ يابو منار ويارب تكون عجبتك

----------


## osha

> بجد يا ام محمد اللصور جميله جدا جدا  
> ولقطه الكادر نفسها تنم عن حس فنى لا تخطاه العين 
> تسلم ايدك يا ام محمد واكيد عاوزين جوله تانيه من الكاميرا بتاعتك
> بس المره الجايه عاوزين جبال وحيوانات وبنى ادمين 
> وبلاش قطط خااااااااالص 
>  وخاصه اللى بالى بالك ابو ديل طويل ومنفوش 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا ام محمد
> وتسلم ايدك بجد  
> ...


الله يسلمك وجولة الكاميرا الثانية جاية قريب ماتستعجلش
وبعدين مالكش دعوة بالقطط يا محمد خاصة اللي ديلهم طويل منفوش  ::@:  
حرصاعلى العلاقة الودية بينا  :Ranting2:

----------


## osha

> رائع جدا جدا
> أنا بحترم أي حد بيحب التصوير 
> مكنتش اعرف ان الهواية دي عندك كده
> **
> صور حلوة .


شكرا يا عبد الرحمن على كلامك وعلى فكرة انا كنت عضوة في فريق التصوير ايام الجامعة 
بس قعدت فترة طويلة جدا طبعا مش باصور لغاية لما الولاد كبروا شوية 
شكرا على مرورك

----------


## osha

> *الصور حلوة قوي يا أوشا 
> 
> خصوصا صور طائر الفلامنجو رائعة بجد 
> 
> فكرتني بحديقة الحيوان المصرية  نسخة منها 
> 
> تسلم الأيادي يا جميل و في أنتظار جولة أخري ليكي مع الكاميرا*


والله يا اميرة حديقة الحيوانات في الجيزة تحفة بس محتاجة فلوس ورعاية من الدولة ومن الناس 
يعني هنا الحديقة قائمة إلى حد كبير على التبرعات 
بس طبعا التبرعات بتروح مكانها مش في جيوب حد والدليل ان الحديقة من جميل الى اجمل في كل زيارة 
لك الله يا مصر ::@:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسلم ايدك يا اوشا على الصور الحلوه دى انا هبقى اعمل زياره لل زو بتاعتنا واصورلك كل الى داخل الجنينه قصدى كل الى فى الجنينه ان شاء الله  ::

----------


## osha

> تسلم ايدك يا اوشا على الصور الحلوه دى انا هبقى اعمل زياره لل زو بتاعتنا واصورلك كل الى داخل الجنينه قصدى كل الى فى الجنينه ان شاء الله


لأ يا زيزو صور كل اللي داخل الجنينة دي حتكون الفرجة صحيح
وبالتحديد لا تنسي حلل المحشي ووابور الجاز لو سمحت والقصب اهم حاجة 
صحيح فين عصير القصب يا زيزو  :Beer:  

والله نفسي يمسكوا الجنينة اللي في مصر لحد يكون قلبه عليها - زيي كده  :2:  - شوفوا حيعمل فيها ايه 

شكرا يا زيزو على المرور
وفي انتظار الصور

----------


## أبو منار

> كنت لسه حاقولك اني حارفعهم على موقع تاني او حابعتهملك ميل لقيتك بتقول انها ظهرت 
> منور أ يابو منار ويارب تكون عجبتك


جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتي بخير ونعمة من الله

----------


## حنـــــان

جميلة قوي الصور. تصويرك حلو قوي يا رشا.
عايزين بقى حبة صور للقطط كتيرة كده.

----------


## إبن جمال

يعنى الواحد لا يسعه إلا إنه يقول

سبحان الله 
تبارك الخلاق فيما خلق

أنا يمكن ليا تجربه فى فن التصوير لكنها كانت فاشله الحمد لله
أول عهدى بالتصوير إنى إشتريت كاميرا من صديق ليا أمريكى إتعرفت عليه هنا فى مصر وكانت كاميرا كويسه قوى إسمها pentax لو تعرفوها وإشتريتها ب 100 جنيه بس ... وجربتها وكانت شغاله
هوه أول ما مشى ورجع أمريكا باظت!
ولفيت مصر علشان أصلحها وفى آخر الطريق بعتها ب 100 جنيه برضه!

يلا الحمد لله

بس مش هسيب التصوير برضه وبسأل عن دراستة فى الجامعه الأمريكيه لأنى حاسس إنى هلاقى نفسى فيه قوى خاصة لأنى لدي حس فنى عالى أو كما أعتقد  :2:  

محمد

----------


## osha

> جميلة قوي الصور. تصويرك حلو قوي يا رشا.
> عايزين بقى حبة صور للقطط كتيرة كده.


شكرا يا حنان على مرورك
وبما اني عارفة ان فيه صورة عجبتك المرة اللي فاتت جبتلك المرة دي صورة تانية لنفس الحيوان

----------


## osha

> يعنى الواحد لا يسعه إلا إنه يقول
> 
> سبحان الله 
> تبارك الخلاق فيما خلق
> 
> أنا يمكن ليا تجربه فى فن التصوير لكنها كانت فاشله الحمد لله
> أول عهدى بالتصوير إنى إشتريت كاميرا من صديق ليا أمريكى إتعرفت عليه هنا فى مصر وكانت كاميرا كويسه قوى إسمها pentax لو تعرفوها وإشتريتها ب 100 جنيه بس ... وجربتها وكانت شغاله
> هوه أول ما مشى ورجع أمريكا باظت!
> ولفيت مصر علشان أصلحها وفى آخر الطريق بعتها ب 100 جنيه برضه!
> ...


أهلا بيك يا محمد في المنتدى  ويسعدني ان اول مشاركاتك في موضوع ليا 
التصوير طبعا فن جميل وطالما الحس الفني عندك الدراسة حتكون ضبط اكاديمي له 
معلش على الكاميرا ماتزعلش عليها بس انا عمري ماسمعت عن النوع دا هنا - يمكن العيب فيا انا  :2:  
نورت الموضوع وفي انتظار مشاركاتك

----------


## حنـــــان

آه عسولة قوي الصور دي! كميل قوي الحيوان ده بس مش عارفه اسمه ايه
متشكرة خالص يا رشا  ::h::

----------


## إبن جمال

أتمنى تعجبكم الصوره







مع تحيانى
محمد

----------


## osha

> آه عسولة قوي الصور دي! كميل قوي الحيوان ده بس مش عارفه اسمه ايه
> متشكرة خالص يا رشا


اسمه بيراري دوج يا حنان وهو بالفعل زي العسل 
اصلا لو تشوفي المكان بتاعهم وهم ييجي 30 والا 40 واحد فيه كلهم شكلهم كده وبيجروا ورا بعض
لو شفتيه حتتجنني
العفو يا نونتي واي خدمة  ::h::

----------


## osha

> أتمنى تعجبكم الصوره
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مع تحيانى
> محمد


ممممممممممممم
شكلها كده حديقة الازهر الجديدة  :good:  
تصدق اني ماشفتهاش لما كنت في القاهرة اخر مرة؟
الحمد لله ملحوقة

الصور جميلة خاصة الصورة رقم 2 انا باحب النوعية دي من الصور اللي بتكون زي السلويت 
كمان أضواء الغروب جميلة وألوانها خلابة 
تسلم ايديك يا محمد وشكراعلى وضعها في المشاركة وانت كنت أتمنى أن أجد لك موضوعات كاملة بمجموعات صور كاملة

----------


## إبن جمال

جايلكم بموضوعات قريب إن شاء الله

لكن هشارك ببعض الصور إللى سواء أنا إللى لاقطها أو صاحبى الفرنسى لما كان فى زياره لمصر من شهرين كده بالكاميرا بتاعته

أنا عايز أشترى كاميرا ديجيتال فعلاً علشان عندى أفكار كتير عايز أنفذها ياريت لو حد ينصحنى أى نوع أشتريه؟

محمد

----------


## إبن جمال

الله يسلمك يا أخت رشا ... ربنا يقدرنا ونتحفكم كما أتحفتمونا وعجبى!

الصورة دى للأمانه مش أنا إللى لقطها 
وطبعا الحس الفرنسى ظاهر فى الصوره 
المصور لفت نظره قوى منظر الجمل فى قلب الصحرا والخلفيه عجيبه من عجائب الدنيا السبعه
بجد الصوره لو دخلت مسابقه هتاخد مركز .... أول؟ تانى؟ .... صوتوا إنتو بقه

----------


## حسام عمر

جامده اوي الصور دي


حتنزلي المفاجأه على العيد ولا قبله

----------


## mshmsh73

اوش اوش حببتى بجد تسلم ايدك صور تحفه جميله جدا ممكن احطهم على الموقع

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*موضوع جميل أوى يا رشا

والصور كمان رائعة جداا  

تسلم أيدك يا قمر 

وفى أنتظار الجولة القادمة*

----------


## osha

> الله يسلمك يا أخت رشا ... ربنا يقدرنا ونتحفكم كما أتحفتمونا وعجبى!
> 
> الصورة دى للأمانه مش أنا إللى لقطها 
> وطبعا الحس الفرنسى ظاهر فى الصوره 
> المصور لفت نظره قوى منظر الجمل فى قلب الصحرا والخلفيه عجيبه من عجائب الدنيا السبعه
> بجد الصوره لو دخلت مسابقه هتاخد مركز .... أول؟ تانى؟ .... صوتوا إنتو بقه


الصورة بالفعل جميلة جدا وطبعا مافيش احسن من الهرم يكون موضوع للتصوير 
شكرا على اضافتك الصورة وانا حاخدها عندي عشان الامريكان عندهم هوس بالهرم وياسلام لو أدامه جمل  :Elvis:

----------


## osha

> جامده اوي الصور دي
> 
> 
> حتنزلي المفاجأه على العيد ولا قبله


شكرا على مرورك يا حسام 

ماتحرقش المفاجأة بقى  ::hop::

----------


## osha

> اوش اوش حببتى بجد تسلم ايدك صور تحفه جميله جدا ممكن احطهم على الموقع


قالوا لي ان المشمش بيطلع في اكتوبر ساعات ماصدقتش الا لما شفتك  :f:   :f: 

ايه يابنتي انت بتغطسي بتروحي فين لازم ننزل موضوعات شديدة عشان تيجي  ::@:  
عامة كل الصور ليكي ولو عاوزاها بحجمها الاساسي ابعتهالك يا عسل
نورت الموضوع

----------


## osha

> *موضوع جميل أوى يا رشا
> 
> والصور كمان رائعة جداا  
> 
> تسلم أيدك يا قمر 
> 
> وفى أنتظار الجولة القادمة*


سعيدة جدا بوجودك هنا وشكرا على كلامك
جولة الكاميرا التانية نزلت باسم ملابس الحداد الحمراء 
يارب تعجبك

----------


## إبن جمال

*ببعتلكم كمان صورتين

الأولى ... غريبه جداً متصوره داخل الهرم الكبير (خوفو) من بره!!!!
وده لأنه كان مقفول وما زال مقفول حتى الآن لأعمال الترميمات!!
يا حول الله صاحبى الفرنساوى هيضطر يجى السنه الجايه بيقول يمكن يكونوا فتحوه إن شاء الله*


*الصوره دى بقه الخلفيه فيها الأهرامات إللى بيحبها الأمريكان (ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم) 
يا ريت حضرتك يا رشا متخليهومش يحبوها قوى يعنى ... وربنا يستر
بس معلش بقه المرادى مفيش جمل ...
ده بقه جماااااااااااااااال*  ::stpd::  



*"محمد"*

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه اوشا
تسلم ايدك عالصور الجميله
بس بصراحه 
كنت فاكر هالاقى صور لتجمع العصابه كلها فى الحديقة الدولية 
يارب تكون هيه المفاجأه
مجرد تهدية للنفوس
مساء الفل
 :Eat:

----------


## Abdou Basha

لأ يا ابن جمال
واضح انك بتحب التصوير
لازم تعمل موضوع منفصل تحط فيه صورك
**
عايزين الناس تتشجع في الهواية دي .

----------


## osha

> *ببعتلكم كمان صورتين
> 
> الأولى ... غريبه جداً متصوره داخل الهرم الكبير (خوفو) من بره!!!!
> وده لأنه كان مقفول وما زال مقفول حتى الآن لأعمال الترميمات!!
> يا حول الله صاحبى الفرنساوى هيضطر يجى السنه الجايه بيقول يمكن يكونوا فتحوه إن شاء الله*
> 
> 
> *الصوره دى بقه الخلفيه فيها الأهرامات إللى بيحبها الأمريكان (ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم) 
> يا ريت حضرتك يا رشا متخليهومش يحبوها قوى يعنى ... وربنا يستر
> ...


اهلا بيك يا محمد وبصورك الجميلة 
هو بس رجاء قبل اي شئ انك تاخد بالك ان ما علمته بالاحمر خطأ كبير ويجب عليك تصحيحه بالآتي: لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله  - كاملة غير منقوصة
بالنسبة للصور انا كنت حاولت ادخل الهرم واصوره لكن اتخنقت وكان حيغمى عليا وبالتالي انا سعيدة اني شفت الصورة دي 
واضم صوتي لصوت اخينا عبده باشا وياريت نشوف مجموعات الصور كاملة هنا في موضوعات ليك 
شكرا على الصورة

----------


## osha

> العزيزه اوشا
> تسلم ايدك عالصور الجميله
> بس بصراحه 
> كنت فاكر هالاقى صور لتجمع العصابه كلها فى الحديقة الدولية 
> يارب تكون هيه المفاجأه
> مجرد تهدية للنفوس
> مساء الفل


لأ مش مصدقة روحي انك هنا 
طيب جايب في ايدك حاجة حلوة والا لأ  :good:  
ياسيدي شكرا على المرور 
وان كان على الصور التانية افتح الرسايل بتاعتك وانا اقولك ايه الحكاية

----------


## د.ريحانه

انا اول مره ادخل القاعه دي بس بجد صورك حلوه اوىىىىىىىىى و في انتظار المزيد انا حفظت معظمها علي الجهاز او معندكيش مانع طبع

----------


## osha

> انا اول مره ادخل القاعه دي بس بجد صورك حلوه اوىىىىىىىىى و في انتظار المزيد انا حفظت معظمها علي الجهاز او معندكيش مانع طبع


انا يسعدني احتفاظك بالصور 
ومتشكرة جدا على مرورك الجميل

----------


## ميمو المصرى

تحفة يا أوشا والله
صور روعة وتصوير أروع والله
فى رعاية الله

----------


## osha

> تحفة يا أوشا والله
> صور روعة وتصوير أروع والله
> فى رعاية الله


ألف شكر ياميمو على كلامك ونورت الموضوع

----------


## fencer

صور اكتر من رائعة

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*
صور مريحة للأعصاب جداً ..
بجد تسلم ايديكي يا اوشا ..




*

----------


## osha

> صور اكتر من رائعة


شكرا ومنور يا أبو محمد

----------


## osha

> *
> صور مريحة للأعصاب جداً ..
> بجد تسلم ايديكي يا اوشا ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ايوه هي فعلا مريحة جدا للأعصاب عشان كده تلاقيني كل اسبوع هناك باريح اعصابي
شكرا على المرور والتقييم يا هشام

----------


## aynad

*الصور رائعة يا اوشتي
تسلم ايدك يا رب
لا بس فنانة بجد*

----------


## osha

شكرا يانودا على كلامك الجميل والحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك

----------


## mohamed salama

الردمش كلام لان الكلام لا يصلح للرد

----------


## osha

> الردمش كلام لان الكلام لا يصلح للرد


الحقيقة مش عارفة اذا كان الموضوع عجبك والا لا :2:  
بس عامة شكرا على المرور ويارب تكون عجبتك

----------


## Sanzio

ايه الجمال ده !! تسلم ايدك Osha بجد .. 
حلوة اوي الصورة ديه 

وحرام تبقي فى آخر صفحات القاعه .. 
تسلم ايدك كمان مرة .. تقبلي مروري ,,
فى امان الله

----------


## osha

> ايه الجمال ده !! تسلم ايدك Osha بجد .. 
> حلوة اوي الصورة ديه 
> 
> وحرام تبقي فى آخر صفحات القاعه .. 
> تسلم ايدك كمان مرة .. تقبلي مروري ,,
> فى امان الله


شكرا على رفعك الموضوع
مش عارفة ارد بصراحة على كلامك الجميل 
انا عندي صور كتير والله بس مكسلة ارفعهم وانزلهم
الكسل بقى بعيد عنك  :: 
شكرا على مرورك

----------

